
Ask HN: Is it cool to bring up competing offers when negotiating salary? - boise
Thought this was the norm but have heard that it makes it sound like you are more interested in the money than the job (proposed alternative is to make it more about the value you bring and other context, e.g. cost of living).
======
davidtyleryork
I've seen people on the hiring side bring this up as a huge faux pas that a
candidate made. It's typically seen by those doing the hiring as an arrogant
move. The reaction to it is "who does this guy think he is?"

On the flip side, a friend of mine uses this tactic aggressively when
negotiating salary and equity at companies. It's always worked for him and is
considered a "cost of doing business" when trying to hire this person.

What's the difference? The former was being hired for a junior position, the
latter for a senior position.

It's all about leverage. If you can bring a lot to the table, you can play the
"other people want me" card. If you are bringing relatively commoditized skill
to the table, then that card just makes you look foolish.

Hope this helps.

------
001sky
A market has a bid and an ask. They are bidding for you. If the bid is several
deep, its not illigitimate to introduce this information into the discussion.
But a few considerations:

> Right Time, Right Place

> Relevance, Comparability

> Don't Bluff

Right time is only when it will make a difference. Upfront is not the right
time. The right time is when there is an actual/reasonable offer put forth
with a flaw or other "bridgeble" gap, that if it were "at market" would be a
non-issue. The other offer is evidence of "where the market is at". This is
completely fair use.

Relevance and comparability, though, mean that you should not pretend an offer
for X is the market for Y. If you do this (on purpose or unwittingly), not
only will it most likely not work, you may raise some eybrows. Classic example
is using a comp from one market (like, from SF) in another market (midwest),
or between job-titles, or whatever. If you are truly deciding between a career
in X and Y, you need to be very careful about this.

Lastly, be very careful unless you are willing to walk from the table. If you
are 100% OK with taking the other job, for example. Alternatively, if the
point you are negotiating is a definitive deal killer (ie, it will _make_ you
walk away) then again, it makes sense to consider bringing what you have to
help get a deal done. This will give the other party some ammo to use
internally to overcome a barrier, which is in both of your interests, etc.

------
debacle
If you would seriously take the competing offer, then yes of course.

You aren't more interested in the money than the job, likely, unless the job
is eating Doritos and watching TV all day. Most people have plenty of things
to keep themselves occupied with such that, if they didn't need to work,
they'd have plenty of other things to do. You go to work for the paycheck, and
while other things factor into the equation, for most people the paycheck is
the biggest factor.

------
true_religion
Just because you have competing offers doesn't mean that you should tell them
the exact amount.

Tell them you have other offers, and cannot respond to them immediately but
will get back to them. Tell them your concerns about remuneration: quality of
life, work role, etc. but so you have more points to negotiate upon.

If you make it about a singular point, it could just break negotiations and
get you less in terms of total compensation than you'd have otherwise been
able to gain.

------
drjacobs
Letting them know that you are in demand shouldn't hurt and I have used offers
to negotiate things like salary and equity. I think with any negotiation
process its more about how you approach it. I would try to re-emphasize that
you are excited about the position you are being offered but that its a
competitive market with many choices these days.

------
rynes
I had 12 years experience after graduation with MS degree. They asked how much
I make now, I said I didn't want to say. They asked how much I want, I said
that I had an offer of $xx from yy (a well respected research company.) They
ended up offering me $400/yr. less than yy, so I took it.

------
factorialboy
There are no preset rules for these kind of things. I used to hide things and
use "tactics" but recently I've tried being completely open and transparent.

Have conviction in whatever you do. For me the most effective way is to be
completely open, share with each party the offers I already have and
transparently share with them the pros-and-cons for joining them.

It's important to not just try to sound genuine but __be genuine __. Involve
them in your decision making process, invite them to explore all options.

But once they've offered you everything they can, sit back and take a decision
that serves your best interest.

------
infinii
Do... ...mention it if they wish to arrange subsequent interviews and you need
to speed things up because offers typically have a deadline.

...if you like the job but the offer is grossly under the other one you have
already.

...if it's a direct competitor. Tell them that you're only telling them as a
professional courtesy in case they may not want to divulge sensitive
information during this stage of the negotiations.

Don't...

...mention it early in the interview for no relevant reason as this clearly
makes you look arrogant.

...mention it at all if you're not even interested in this job.

------
kls
I think it depends, if you will truly take the position because you like it
better but there is an equity imbalance then I would say you should inform the
potential employer. Approaching it tactfully and letting them know that you
would prefer to work with them, but that at the end of the day you trade your
time for compensation and given the imbalance you would have to go with the
offer that is offering higher compensation for that time.

------
codegeek
Why not ? Just because you bring up money does not mean you are _only_
interested in money. I always bring it up if it helps. Look at it this way.
Employers will negotiate hard with you to give you as _minimum_ as possible.
So why should you be shy to negotiate and get as _maximum_ as possible.

Use this in addition to the value you bring and other context etc. as you
mentioned.

------
BryantD
I generally don't cite specific offers -- if nothing else I consider the
information that a competitor is offering $X to be confidential. I also don't
like to discuss other places I'm interviewing.

I will say that I have competing offers, and I'll be up front about what I
want to make. I think at that point my potential employer has all the
information they need.

------
acesubido
It's cool to bring it up -- if you are asked.

When you use it as your main tactic for giving off an aura of competence due
to the market fighting over you, it comes off as arrogant and makes you look
foolish, especially when applying for junior level positions.

Wait till they ask, if they ask, it means they want to fight for your
"interest" in working for them.

